# Reference question



## thegoat52inch (Oct 25, 2015)

To make things easier on myself, I made a copy of the ncees practice exam so that I could write out my own hand written solutions without writing in the book. I am wondering if this practice exam copy would be ok to take into the exam? - I don't believe it is a copyright issue since I own the book, but I am looking to see if anyone has done anything similar.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 25, 2015)

I doubt it. I asked NCEES specifically if I could take in copies of pages from books that I don't want to take in and they said it was ok. You are allowed to copy items for your personal use from material you own.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 25, 2015)

Another thing - ncees states if you have pencil marks in your books you should photocopy them or highlight over... I don't see how making a copy and handwriting on it is any different.


----------



## TXtoCA (Oct 25, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> Another thing - ncees states if you have pencil marks in your books you should photocopy them or highlight over... I don't see how making a copy and handwriting on it is any different.


What is the issue with pencil marks in reference material??


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

TXtoCA said:


> denver1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing - ncees states if you have pencil marks in your books you should photocopy them or highlight over... I don't see how making a copy and handwriting on it is any different.
> ...


Oh boy, here we go. 

This was discussed at some length here last year. I'm not sure it if a consensus was ever made as no NCEES reference to preexisting pencil marks were found. My feeling/fear is that, if during the exam, you accidentally bring your pencil to your reference material and the proctor sees, he/she may ask to see your material. If you have pencil marks in your reference material, you can't prove that were weren't writing in there during the exam. If however, your notes are in pen and/or highlighted pencil, you'll have an easier shot at showing the proctor you're not trying to cheat.

My notes are all in pen and highlighted pencil. During the exam I will try not to bring the pencil anywhere near my reference material. I might be paranoid, but I'm not going to risk it. I don't want to give the proctor a reason to be interested in me. If you get booted from the exam and the proctor was wrong, you still got booted from the exam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2015)

TXtoCA said:


> denver1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing - ncees states if you have pencil marks in your books you should photocopy them or highlight over... I don't see how making a copy and handwriting on it is any different.
> ...


Also, make sure that you ask your proctor if the pencil they issue contains the correct graphite in it. Otherwise the marks you make won't count, regardless of the shape


----------



## P-E (Oct 26, 2015)

matt267 said:


> TXtoCA said:
> 
> 
> > denver1000 said:
> ...


I wouldn't put that pencil anywhere near that answer sheet also.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 26, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> TXtoCA said:
> 
> 
> > denver1000 said:
> ...




Thought I heard something about Hurricane Patricia affecting the supply of proper NCEES graphite?


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm going to leave the pencil away from my reference material as well... but has anyone really got the boot for this or is it just paranoia? I always assumed ncees doesn't want you making notes of exam questions and if you have pencil marks or notes about completely different questions surely that's defense in itself??


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2015)

don't forget the adult diapers


----------



## P-E (Oct 26, 2015)

And cigars.


----------



## denver1000 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> don't forget the adult diapers


... but can you get booted for wearing them?


----------



## P-E (Oct 26, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > don't forget the adult diapers
> ...


Only if you're taking notes on them....but they would never suspect that. Good plan!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> I'm going to leave the pencil away from my reference material as well... but has anyone really got the boot for this or is it just paranoia? I always assumed ncees doesn't want you making notes of exam questions and if you have pencil marks or notes about completely different questions surely that's defense in itself??


For me? It's paranoia.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2015)

not at all! huge time saver. Bathroom Breaks....Ain't nobody got time for dat!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 26, 2015)

All joking aside, if you need to use the bathroom, just go use the bathroom. Sitting there holding it in and being uncomfortable is not going to help you at all. The couple minutes you'll take to use the bathroom is well worth it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> All joking aside, if you need to use the bathroom, just go use the bathroom. Sitting there holding it in and being uncomfortable is not going to help you at all. The couple minutes you'll take to use the bathroom is well worth it.


I plan on not eating or drinking anything starting Wednesday night. With the help of a laxative and diuretic, my system should be empty by Friday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2015)

have taco bell thursday night, wear diapers friday.

:thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

Taco Bell and Red Bull.

I've got this.


----------



## P-E (Oct 26, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > All joking aside, if you need to use the bathroom, just go use the bathroom. Sitting there holding it in and being uncomfortable is not going to help you at all. The couple minutes you'll take to use the bathroom is well worth it.
> ...


You'd be ready for a colonoscopy on Fri too. Two probes in one day.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ramnares P.E. said:
> ...


Pipe flow questions will be on the exam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 26, 2015)

Will be?! You have an inside source?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2015)

he's been getting close with baconator lately


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 26, 2015)

Thought it was EB NCEES rep perhaps.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Baconator (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm hearing that flow will be covered on at least one exam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey baconator, just found out that you cause cancer you damn tasty SOB:

http://nypost.com/2015/10/26/omg-bacon-causes-cancer/


----------



## Baconator (Oct 26, 2015)

I am hearing that the NY Post causes brain rot.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 26, 2015)

That ^ is also true.


----------

